# boer buck



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Boer buck 
Pros and cons?

We may eat him lol haha


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The only thing I can really tell is that he has a downhill build and steep rump. Kids often grow like that though and can look uneven. I like his head and ears.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I dont think he is a kid
He has big horns but i should be looking at his teeth
He has a big chest though


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He still looks young, I say a year tops but your right teeth will tell. He looks like he's going to be a tall boy to me. He does have a steep rump but that's then only con I can really see, basically I like him


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

His foot and up is thick i think he will be a muscular boy 
His chest is like big when he walks his whole chest moves lol its like hanging i dont know if thats a bad thing
I may keep him for breeding or if i get the right amount i will sell him for meat lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol that's always my plan with everything, have everyone for sale but depending on how much I like on what the price will be, but it never seems to work out lol I get stingy. 
Is he one you raised or purchased?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I bought him here auction testing him tmr or tuesday
Boers males sell for 240- 280 at auction and people re sell them for meat for 320 to 340 butcherd and clean i know its expensive here


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Can anyone else critique him?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks a bit small to me. I am going to guess about a year old, but he should be bigger than that. Maybe he is just a slow grower?

The main cons are a high hip, steep rump, and a short body. He has a cute face


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

BOERKING said:


> I dont think he is a kid
> He has big horns but i should be looking at his teeth
> He has a big chest though


Oh! :laugh: On my phone, he looked like a six month old kid. He does look small, but without knowing the age, hard to say.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Lol yeah he does have a cute face

Ill check his teeth later
Any other comments are appreciated thanks


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I had my friend looked at him and he said he only is 6-7 months he is gonna be a big boy i think


----------

